# SD card~Pics gone, need help



## Mrsace13 (Dec 7, 2010)

I really need help!! I have never had this happen to me before. 

I had taken some new pics on a card that had some pics already on there and even on the way home my daughter was looking at them in the camera. When I got home and removed the card from the camera, I put it in my laptop like I alway do and the new pics were gone!! I have had before when they were in a new file on my card, however there wasn't a new file. All the pics from before were there still so I know the card didn't get damaged.

I put the card back in my camera to see if I can see them that way again, they are still gone. I hooked up my camera to my laptop, still no luck. I took a few new pics and they are there and still there.

Does anyone know what could have happened and how I can get my pics? These were my holiday pics of my grandkids for our Christmas card.

Thank you!!


----------



## Eric.Peinhaupt (Dec 7, 2010)

I have had the same problem about two years ago, my brother was looking through some of my summer pictures I took that day with my p&s. Next thing I knew he erased them all. Fast forward a year to Christmas, I was at a grandparents house uploading pictures (on carpet) when I caused the card to get an error. I was a little mad that the card was broken, but more upset that I lost the pictures, or so I thought. When I came home from the trip I did some research, and I was able to recover all of the the pictures that got lost off the broken card, including the ones my brother deleted. The card was still garage but I was able to save my pictures :thumbup:. I cannot remember the name of the program that I used. It was free of the internet, only used it the one time and no longer have to computer that has that program. Good luck recovering the pictures, ill see if I can find that program again.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 7, 2010)

As Eric mentioned there are lots of programs that will recover info from erased flash memory. I have used Cardrescue in the past an it worked very well. You can download the app and see what can be recovered. If you wan the files you have to pay to unlock the transfer. For me it was worth recovering shots I would not be able to recapture.


----------



## justlooking (Dec 9, 2010)

Caveat - If you took pictures on this same card, after you realized photos  were missing, the deleted pics will be lost - or damaged.


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think she deleted them since the pics from two nights before and Thanksgiving were all still on there, only the new ones taken.

I will try cardrescue, I will try anything.

I just have never had this happen, I have had it make a new folder on the card so I thought that was what happened but I don't see anything.

Thanks so much, I am really upset losing these pics


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 9, 2010)

I did use cardrecovery, they still did not show up. This is crazy, I know she didn't delete them, so where could they have gone?


----------



## chito beach (Dec 9, 2010)

Mrsace13 said:


> I did use cardrecovery, they still did not show up. This is crazy, I know she didn't delete them, so where could they have gone?



Since only the ones she looked at are gone Im betting they where deleted by accident. I had it happen to me a few months back


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 9, 2010)

She was only looking at a few and zooming in looking at herself, that is what is weird. She would to have hit delete on each one right since the pics from the day before are still there?

Also, if this helps. I can see the last pic taken the day before shows the IMG_8001, then the next pic taken after I was trying to find them and was testing my camera is IMG_8068, that shows I had over 60 pics right? I tried to search the missing numbers while the card was in the computer, no matches found.

I really do want to thank you with your help.


----------



## chito beach (Dec 9, 2010)

Mrsace13 said:


> She was only looking at a few and zooming in looking at herself, that is what is weird. She would to have hit delete on each one right since the pics from the day before are still there?
> 
> Also, if this helps. I can see the last pic taken the day before shows the IMG_8001, then the next pic taken after I was trying to find them and was testing my camera is IMG_8068, that shows I had over 60 pics right? I tried to search the missing numbers while the card was in the computer, no matches found.
> 
> I really do want to thank you with your help.



I had mine set to one step delete, my wife was just filing through the pics and accidentally hit each for delete. I have since went to delete confirmation...........


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine does need confirmation too. I asked her if she was deleting one pic of herself and she said she didn't, she is 20 years old so she knows how to use my camera.

If they were deleted, is there any way to recover them? I can see my missing numbers or are they just gone? I have a T1i, they can't store in the camera, right?


----------



## psyosptt (Dec 15, 2010)

hi just registered to reply to this post =). It may be possible to recover your deleted/lost photos using recovery software. BUT before you begin Write Protect (Slide the little tab on the card to the lock position) the damaged SD card. This is a very important step because if you/or the camera deleted the photos by accident, the files are still intact on the card until the space is filled. It's very technical to explain. 

To try and recover your files download a copy of PC Inspector File Recovery. (Free). I do data recovery for a living and this program beats the so called paid programs floating around on the net. PC Inspector FILE RECOVERY 

After you've installed the program do a scan for deleted files on your sd card. You will see a list of files the program can recover (file names might be different usually the first character of the file is replaced by _) for example IMG_1119.JPG will look something like _MG_1119.JPG. 

If you can find those images select it and click recover. (Remember to NOT save it back to the SD card during recovery or you risk overwriting data that hasn't been recovered yet.) I normally recover it to a  new folder on my hard drive.) 

If a simple deleted file scan can't recover your files you can try the more advanced features such as format/or raw *not to be confused with camera RAW format =)* data methods. 

Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you so much!! I was just sitting here upset over these so I did that card recovery again and there they are!! They showed up this time so I know they are there but I didn't understand the buying the units so I was coming on to ask that and now will try yours instead.

Thanks for this very helpful information!!


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 15, 2010)

psyosptt~I'm not sure if I am just not doing something correct, I may need to youtube how to use that program. I am not seeing the missing pics there and I do see them now at the card recovery. I would rather use the free site, do you know where I can find out how to use that program? I see the other pics on there and I did lock my card, thanks for that advise.


----------



## psyosptt (Dec 15, 2010)

If you can see the files with the program without doing much work. Try this program instead. PC Inspector SMART RECOVERY SmartRecovery is a bit easier to use for easy fixes. It has less options but it may get the job done. 

Heres a how to.

1. Launch smart recovery
2. select the drive letter of your sd card
3. pick file format type you are trying to recover Jpg or the canon raw if you 
shot it in raw format 
4. select a directory to save your recovered files to. and hit start. 

I tried looking for a video tutorial on youtube couldnt find one. I can make one if you need it.


Edit: This page has a good write up on how to use SmartRecovery. http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/retrie...era-with-pc-inspector-smart-recovery-windows/


----------



## psyosptt (Dec 15, 2010)

Mrsace13 just made a quick screen cap  on how to use File Recovery for you. There's no audio in the video, so you may have to view it in HD full screen to see what I'm doing. YouTube - How to recover deleted files with PC Inspector File Recovery


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's help, my son got them off using card recovery and just in time to finish my Christmas cards. 

Thank you for being here for me with all your help!!


----------

